# BBC Sherlock has a hedgehog



## Alexia (Apr 4, 2012)

Is anyone a fan a BBC's Sherlock? John Watson (Martin Freeman) looks like a hedgehog! :lol:


----------



## Katis228 (Aug 19, 2012)

LOL, of course! It's only the best show ever!! :lol: 

Martin is also made of Jam, Kittens, and Rage! LOL!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

:lol: A friend of mine and I are both huge Sherlock fans now and she loves linking all of the John-hedgehog stuff at me because of the double-fangirl. It made it even better that there were hedgehogs in the Hobbit movie, even if he didn't interact with them!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Haha yes :lol: I love the show!


----------

